# Great Forum!



## SonnyE (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm new 'round here.
But I noticed when posting there's an 'Auto Save'. I think that's a cool idea.
Today it paid for itself to my way of thinking.
I had written (OK, pecked out) a reply. But apparently I didn't post it.
Today I revisited the thread and saw my unposted reply in grey.
So I was able to send it.
I thought that was cool...

Not all forums have the software and tuning to be cool.
Smoking Meat Forums does. ;)

Thanks! (Not sure that is said enough these days.)


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 20, 2017)

Thank you! We just moved over to a new forum software and a brand new server and we are still working out the bugs but it does have some very cool features that I am proud of.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank You, Jeff!
This is a great site to learn or expand on the craft. :)


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome to the board! Settle in and look around. What's your smoker?


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2017)

(Scratchin chin) Well, it's a Hybrid... of sorts. But no batteries.... :D

https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dropping-in.270793/#post-1778215

I grafted a Bradley smoke generator, onto my old Brinkman Smoke N Grill.
I call it my R2D2. And with the 1500 watt electric element in the bottom, I can put pellet fuel in a pan and make smoke without the expense of the Bradley pucks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!
We are all learning the new format!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2017)

smokinal said:


> Welcome to SMF!
> We are all learning the new format!
> Al



I didn't know the old format, so I'll be running right along side of you on this march. ;)
Thanks Al!


----------

